# Abu Dhabi Vs Dubai??



## Ashlea (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there, 

I've read quite a few of your posts regarding Dubai and I was just wondering if the same goes for Abu Dhabi in terms of accommodation, living costs, social life, job opportunities etc? 

My boyfriend and I are hoping to move there in December or early 2009 as he has finished his bachelor's degree in architecture here in australia and requires 12 months work placement before he can do his masters. Offices in Abu Dhabi have offered him work, however they are still arranging the conditions of payment - like accommodation allowance, base salary and stuff like that. I am currently studying Occupational Therapy (2 years in, 2 years to go - will only stay in Abu Dhabi 12 months and return to study) and have 2 years experience supervising in an Italian restaurant and am unsure where to look for employment myself as there are numerous recruitment websites for Dubai but few for Abu Dhabi.. any ideas? I'd really love work as an OT aid or assistant, but can't really see myself being able to access that at this point. 

Also.. is Abu Dhabi more restrictive on the couples/opposite sex cohabiting rule?

Thanks! 
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

I have provided a bit of info regarding AD recently, so suggest you do a search.

Accommodation in AD is even more expensive that in Dubai and very limited. 

AD is more a conservative place than Dubai, and more traditional, so you would have to be much more careful if you decide that you want to break the law and cohabit.

I take it you are aware that you will have to have a job to be able to live here? You must have asponsorship to be get residency.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That said, Abu Dhabi is a proper city with culture, decent road system, better road manners, better beaches, but is quieter than Dubai (could it be any rowdier), and more conservative. It is our capital and is by far a richer emirate than Dubai ever will be.

I like Abu Dhabi, would move there tromorrow...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That said, Abu Dhabi is a proper city with culture, decent road system, better road manners, better beaches, but is quieter than Dubai (could it be any rowdier), and more conservative. It is our capital and is by far a richer emirate than Dubai ever will be.
> 
> I like Abu Dhabi, would move there tromorrow...


Totally concur! I always came back from AD feeling totally refreshed and relaxed, didn't quite feel like that in Dubai.

I love the Corniche, especially now the beach had been renovated, absolutely beautiful!

I think I'll widen my job search......  lol


----------

